# Here we go again. Doitor´s GTI



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

Hi boys and girls.

Things have settled a bit, so its time to get back into the hobby.

Just bought one of my dream cars and I will start the installation of a simple system.

Right now, the plan is not to go overboard, but plans have a tendency to change rather fast once I start pulling panels. 

Here are some pics of the new ride. Its an MKV GTI, 6 speed manual, leather, 18" Serron OEM wheels, with the stock sound system.

The plan for the sound system is to upgrade the head unit for the OEM one that comes in the new GTI, JBL MS-8 processor, a pair of JBL MS amps, Mirus or Imagine center channel and a sub in the back. It will all be hidden from view.






































J.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

I would like to get in on this early. 
I'm excited.


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

Glad to have you back!!!


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Let me know if you have any questions. Loafs if VW experience. 

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## PUREAUDIO (Jun 16, 2008)

Nice car


----------



## JCJetta (Mar 28, 2013)

Looking forward to watching this progress; MKV daily driver right here.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Subscribed, well because VW......


----------



## hot9dog (Mar 23, 2013)

I have the same daily driver.. mines 4 door. Center channel should be easy ... ive got mine torn apart in the midst of my install. This should be fun to watch and compare. I would like to eventually post pics, but im a shy hermit.. lol. Cheers to all of the vw audi freaks!!


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

Thanks guys.
Since this is an "old" car, I plan to restore it back to its original glory. 
The interior is in pretty good shape, with some exceptions.




























To fix that, I ordered replacement parts. Ordered the door pulls new at the dealer and all of the switches on ebay.










Also picked up the first toys for the sound system.










J.


----------



## caraudioworld (Sep 18, 2013)

Subscribed!


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

I do all those exact same mods on mine and I buy them new! lol The chrome and brushed just looks so nice.


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

Welcome back. Excited for this build.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Oh, just a heads up, the car has a 50Hz bump. A BIG one. Then it drops off below that.


----------



## hot9dog (Mar 23, 2013)

The cabin gain in my gti is very nice, its quite easy to get the air moving in a good frequency. I had a single 12 ported and was very happy. Now im going in another direction and building a single 15 sealed. Im very excited and cant wait till i get done building it with the new amp rack! The MK5 body GTI is my favorite so far. Easy to take apart and goes back together nicely. Good engineering.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

We ran into that ^ with the Touareg I did. (The 50Hz hump)

Did you get rid of the Spark for this?

Nice to have you back.

Jay


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Oddly, it's not in the software. I even had it with my Alpine. I found out recently that there is a secret menu with a loudness function that you can toggle but it won't keep the setting once you power the car off. Weird.


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

¿qué coño estás haciendo

nuevo go kart

médico DOITOR


----------



## ntimd8n-k5 (Nov 11, 2008)

Glad to see you back! Probably end up being as "simple" as BigRed's build when you get done.


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

This should be fun to watch, Jorge's build are always solid and sound good. Subscribed.


----------



## yogegoy (Feb 11, 2011)

Duplicolor interior paint for fabric and vinyl would be able to fix this like new.


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

Yep, gotta love those GTi builds! 

Simple. Yeah, I remember saying that...


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

yogegoy said:


> Duplicolor interior paint for fabric and vinyl would be able to fix this like new.


No it won't. It's not fabric or vinyl. It's this weird kind of thick plastic coating and there isn't a paint on the planet that will revive it. Replacement it the only option.


----------



## glidn (Apr 21, 2007)

quality_sound said:


> No it won't. It's fabric or vinyl. It's this weird kind of thick plastic coating and there isn't a paint on the planet that will revive it. Replacement it the only option.


Yogegoy - I would not bother getting it fixed. the replacement part is cheap as chips.
Easily half or less then the cost of someone painting or repairing the panel.

Nice work Doitor, I Have 2 of these GTI's myself, only 5 door and white

funnily enough, my previous MK5, also had the RCD510 and MS-8.
But as the JBL MS-1004 was not yet available I used another option.

The MS-8 and MS-1004 fit under front seats. If that is of any interest to you.
Can't wait to see what's going to come of this.


----------



## yogegoy (Feb 11, 2011)

glidn said:


> Yogegoy - I would not bother getting it fixed. the replacement part is cheap as chips.
> Easily half or less then the cost of someone painting or repairing the panel.


Well because I just did mine and was about to give up till I found Duplicolor's product and I was amazed how close it was with the gum effect the OEM has $7-11.00 a can I think. So I went out and bought another can for my son's 2K VW NB in grey.


----------



## WhereAmEye? (Jun 17, 2013)

This should be fun. Can't wait!


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

JayinMI said:


> We ran into that ^ with the Touareg I did. (The 50Hz hump)
> 
> Did you get rid of the Spark for this?
> 
> ...


Hi, Jay.
I sold the Toy Car (Spark) 6 month ago and bought a Toyota Highlander for my wife and I kept her car (Nissan Versa). The plan was to keep it for a year or so since its a new car (2013), but that thing is an appliance on wheels and I was at risk of falling into a deep depression just for driving it.
Ive had two cars in the back on my mind for a while. The Tacoma and the GTI, so I started searching and this car just won me over after a test drive. I took it to the dealer for a detailed check up and the diagnosis was that its in pretty good shape. Had all the fluids, belts and filters replaced so now its time to focus on the important part.

J.


----------



## JORGEFLG (Jan 24, 2014)

Hey! nice to "see you" again! I see you and your mazda CX7, 2 or 3 years ago on my city Saltillo, Coahuila!
I like your "good taste" for GTI
waiting more updates!
regards


----------



## Big_Valven (Aug 20, 2008)

Doitor's back!


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

subed!! and on 2 forums.


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

Yesterday I replaced most of the worn out parts.

Rear vents



















Passenger door pull and window switch.



















Drivers door pull, window and mirror switch.










Light switch










Still waiting on some parts to start the audio build, but should get into it next weekend.


J.


----------



## hot9dog (Mar 23, 2013)

Looking nice and fresh now.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

woot woot!

VDUB!

i cant wait to see what you do with this. 


but i am biased! good lookin car you have there 










my wife has a mk6 (my personal favorite generation gti) and it is VERY similar to yours. some pics in my signature below if you are curious.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Good to see you again......nice to see a previously enjoyed vehicle get a fresh start!


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

req said:


> woot woot!
> VDUB!
> i cant wait to see what you do with this.
> but i am biased! good lookin car you have there
> my wife has a mk6 (my personal favorite generation gti) and it is VERY similar to yours. some pics in my signature below if you are curious.


Both cars look sweet, req.

J.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

thanks j 

i did all the same interior things in my gti too. that plastic soft-touch stuff does not hold up like it should, but when its new it feels real nice.

one thing that has always bugged me about mkV is the rear bumper. if i may make one suggestion;

DIY DIY: MKV Painting Rear Lower Bumper

or if you have the cash;

Volkswagen Golf V 2.0T ECS News Volkswagen MKV R32 Rear Bumper Conversion Kit

either way - ill be watching closely.


OH quick question. the speaker locations should be;

tweeter - sail panel
midrange - forward middle of door panel
woofer - aft lower door panel

are you planning on keeping speaker locations OEM, or being creative? i have seen Bing make pods for the forward portions of vw's with the aft location - usually a 2-way setup. but, for discussion sake, are you going to try to use the aft speaker location for an opsodis-type setup? the only reason i ask is because for the 50~300hz range, those locations in that car seem to be too perfect to not try it out.


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

req said:


> thanks j
> 
> i did all the same interior things in my gti too. that plastic soft-touch stuff does not hold up like it should, but when its new it feels real nice.
> 
> ...


To be honest, I like the outside of the car as it is. The wheels make it look a lot better. The only exterior mods I plan are new oem grills, fog lights and polish the headlights.
As far as speakers go, the plan is to keep the OEM ones but give them a bit more power with an MSA1004 amp and bridge the other two channels for a HAT Mirus 4 or 5" center channel.The MS 8 will power the rear speakers. I also bought a JBl MSA5001 for a sub, which I still dont know what Ill use. I have an MB Quart 15" that Im not using, so I guess Ill put that in and go from there.

J.


----------



## JCJetta (Mar 28, 2013)

quality_sound said:


> Oh, just a heads up, the car has a 50Hz bump. A BIG one. Then it drops off below that.


Thanks for that, I was able to fiddle around with my EQ and tame it a little bit.

Eagerly awaiting updates on this project.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

JCJetta said:


> Thanks for that, I was able to fiddle around with my EQ and tame it a little bit.
> 
> Eagerly awaiting updates on this project.


You'll have to bump everything under 50Hz as well as cutting the bump. 

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

First car audio related upgrade. The beat up hu went out the door and got an OEM RCD 510.



















Most of the gear is here, so Ill start the build this weekend.










J.


----------



## REGULARCAB (Sep 26, 2013)

All matchy matchy I like it!


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Sub'd.. Love these rides!


----------



## mmiller (Mar 7, 2008)

Looking forward to this!


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

You're going to run an MS-8? Interesting.


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

quality_sound said:


> You're going to run an MS-8? Interesting.


When the ms-8 first came out I did a lot of tests with it and the only version I really liked was the full 5.1 with center and rear fill, so thats what Ill do.










Thats the grill of a 5 1/4 HAT Mirus coaxial.
To be honest, I dont want to go back to spending waaayy to much time tuning and tuning.
I just want to upgrade the system and enjoy the music.

J.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

I remember you had talked about it but always thought you preferred manual tuning. Can't wait to see what you have in store.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

doitor said:


> First car audio related upgrade. The beat up hu went out the door and got an OEM RCD 510.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


where did you end up buying it from?

i have been looking for one in my wifes car but they have always been expensive for the USA RAIDIO version in the past


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

Aren't those jbl amps active amps ?


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

req said:


> where did you end up buying it from?
> i have been looking for one in my wifes car but they have always been expensive for the USA RAIDIO version in the past


Got it from ebay straight from China for around $170 shipped. There are several versions. I got the one that has both the USB and reverse camera inputs.



optimaprime said:


> Aren't those jbl amps active amps ?


They have a limited DSP (x'over and levels), but you can easily make an active system with them. Thats if you don't need eq or time alignment.

J.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

req said:


> where did you end up buying it from?
> 
> i have been looking for one in my wifes car but they have always been expensive for the USA RAIDIO version in the past


Golfmk6 almost always has some in the classified forum. One guy sells a bunch of them. All US units. 

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

doitor said:


> Got it from ebay straight from China for around $170 shipped. There are several versions. I got the one that has both the USB and reverse camera inputs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can they link up with the ms8?


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

optimaprime said:


> Can they link up with the ms8?


Noup.
You can use them to build a fully active system since the x-overs are pretty flexible, but they dont link up in any special way.

J.


----------



## subiemax (Nov 19, 2007)

Subd
Thinking of picking one of these up.


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

Started working on the center channel.
I just cut some plastic and used epoxy to bond the plastic part of the Mirus grill into the dash vent.























































Next step is to make it look good, but the filler I had in the closet for arround 4 years went bad. Lol.
So need to get some tomorrow and keep at it.
Im going to get a dashmat and that will help a bit to hide the center channel and with reflections.

J.


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

Kinda bummer amps don't link with ms8. Still cool tech thou. Love it so far


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

doitor said:


> Got it from ebay straight from China for around $170 shipped. There are several versions. I got the one that has both the USB and reverse camera inputs.


im assuming you got the one with the european radio stations? my wife listens to the radio here in the us often - so thats not really an option for her 



quality_sound said:


> Golfmk6 almost always has some in the classified forum. One guy sells a bunch of them. All US units.


thanks man. ill take a look.


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

req said:


> doitor said:
> 
> 
> > im assuming you got the one with the european radio stations? my wife listens to the radio here in the us often - so thats not really an option fo.
> ...


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

doitor said:


> J.


Those JBL amps are about 6" square, right? And they interface with the MS-8 digitally? 

_Sweeeeet._


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

doitor said:


> req said:
> 
> 
> > Radio works just fine both in Mexico and in the US.
> ...


----------



## ///Audience (Jan 31, 2007)

Congrats on the new VW Jorge, its great to see you back on the forum. I also picked up a 2013 GTI recently and am working on a full system for it. 

Will you be at the College Station show in July?


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

HondAudio said:


> Those JBL amps are about 6" square, right? And they interface with the MS-8 digitally?
> 
> _Sweeeeet._


The amps measure 7-3/16"x8-1/4"x2-3/4" (183mmx210mmx70mm).
You use regular rca´s to hook them up to the ms-8.
There´s no special link between them.



req said:


> hmm. do you mind shooting me a link to a similar item from that seller? i am very wary about buying stuff from china etc.
> 
> after doing a bunch of reading i would like the USB version... but i was unsure if the radio would still work.


I got it from a seller called cd-vw car.
This is the one I bought, that has USB and reverse camera options ($180).

Unused Radio RCD510 USB Reverse Image w O DAB RDS Fit for Golf Tiguan Jetta EOS | eBay

The one with just the USB and no reverse camere is this one ($161).

Original RCD510 Radio for VW Volkswagen USB Cable Code Ops iPod Bluetooth | eBay



BassBaller5 said:


> Congrats on the new VW Jorge, its great to see you back on the forum. I also picked up a 2013 GTI recently and am working on a full system for it.
> 
> Will you be at the College Station show in July?


Thanks, buddy. The new GTI is a pretty sweet ride. 
Dont know if Ill make it up there, but I sure want to go.

J.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

and you are 100% sure the radio functions will work in the USA?


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

Jorge this gonna shape up nicely where in Mexico are you?


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

req said:


> and you are 100% sure the radio functions will work in the USA?


Yes, Sir. 
The only thing that doesn't work is satellite radio.
Anything special you want me to try?



optimaprime said:


> Jorge this gonna shape up nicely where in Mexico are you?


I live just in the border with Hidalgo and Mcallen, Texas.

J.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

doitor said:


> Yes, Sir.
> The only thing that doesn't work is satellite radio.
> Anything special you want me to try?


i suppose the only thing im curious about is the bluetooth streaming via a non-iphone product. i would suppose that it should work with any A2DP device, correct?

i bought the RCD510 with the reverse camera+usb+6disc+memory card. it said it had bluetooth capabilities.

also, the USB is only for apple support? or can you just drop a USB stick in there too?

thank you so much for helping me here


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

req said:


> doitor said:
> 
> 
> > hmm. do you mind shooting me a link to a similar item from that seller? i am very wary about buying stuff from china etc.
> ...


----------



## funkalicious (Oct 8, 2007)

Sub'd


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

req said:


> i suppose the only thing im curious about is the bluetooth streaming via a non-iphone product. i would suppose that it should work with any A2DP device, correct?
> 
> i bought the RCD510 with the reverse camera+usb+6disc+memory card. it said it had bluetooth capabilities.
> 
> ...


 It does have bluetooth capabilities, BUT you need to buy a bluetooth module for it to work if your car doesn't have one already. There are several modules. The newest one is the 9w2.
The usb also needs an adapter to work. You can use it with a thumb drive also.

USB Switch & Cable For VW RCD510 RCD300 RNS315 GOLF MK6 JETTA Sagitar : Amazon.com : Automotive

J.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

yea i bought the usb cable and the usb rns510. so that should be cool.

i gotta look into that bluetooth module...

thanks bro


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

Test fitting the gear.










J.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

doitor said:


> It does have bluetooth capabilities, BUT you need to buy a bluetooth module for it to work if your car doesn't have one already. There are several modules. The newest one is the 9w2.
> The usb also needs an adapter to work. You can use it with a thumb drive also.
> 
> USB Switch & Cable For VW RCD510 RCD300 RNS315 GOLF MK6 JETTA Sagitar : Amazon.com : Automotive
> ...


Just don't forget the MDI USB cable. 

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## glidn (Apr 21, 2007)

req said:


> i suppose the only thing im curious about is the bluetooth streaming via a non-iphone product. i would suppose that it should work with any A2DP device, correct?
> 
> i bought the RCD510 with the reverse camera+usb+6disc+memory card. it said it had bluetooth capabilities.
> 
> ...


A2DP works fine from non IPhone. If you get a 9w7 kit will have advanced A2DP. This means if you use an android phone or IPhone, song names etc will appear on the radio. Additionally you can search songs and skip tracks as well.
It will take about 20-40 minutes from it's intial installation and connection, to sync to allow these functions.

Otherwise there is an 9w2 which allows for A2DP, however phone calls and music controls all have to be done from the BT device.

Hope this helps.

Doitor - the factory fronts don't sound bad at all doing what you are about to do.
Just remember to sound deaden front doors as they have a tendency to rattle.

Also, outer shell of doors come off, which makes sound deadening fairly simply.
Just make sure you count the amount of slots were the door trigger cable is connected into.

Nice work on centre channel. You cutting the factory grill up on top as well? Or simply filling up the lower vent part?


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

glidn said:


> A2DP works fine from non IPhone. I*f you get a 9w7 kit will have advanced A2DP*. This means if you use an android phone or IPhone, song names etc will appear on the radio. Additionally you can search songs and skip tracks as well.
> It will take about 20-40 minutes from it's intial installation and connection, to sync to allow these functions.
> 
> Otherwise there is an 9w2 which allows for A2DP, however phone calls and music controls all have to be done from the BT device.


holy crap those are expensive ~$375


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

glidn said:


> Doitor - the factory fronts don't sound bad at all doing what you are about to do.
> Just remember to sound deaden front doors as they have a tendency to rattle.
> 
> Also, outer shell of doors come off, which makes sound deadening fairly simply.
> ...


Thanks for the info.
As for the center channel, I took the metal part of the grill out, cut a hole into the plastic, used epoxy to bond the plastic speaker to the vent and will use filler to make it look better. I will end it with speaker grill cloth.

J.


----------



## glidn (Apr 21, 2007)

Nice,

Additionally, those links I forwarded onto you.
Where it states AUX audio output. Do not work.

If you use VCDS and change the output of the radio to linear and "sound systems or dyn audio"

Your speaker level output from the radio becomes the low level output. Just as an FYI.
Discovered this 2 days ago, making my RCD510 talk to my MS-8.


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

Ok Jorge, talk to me goose....


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

SQ Audi said:


> Ok Jorge, talk to me goose....


I dont speak "goose".
Change of plans.
Everything must go.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...mps-4-channel-mono-hat-mirus.html#post2069955

J.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

wait - explain the VCDS thing again? right now the settings in the radio module are at default. i would *like* to have a dedicated subwoofer output - but im using a LOC to pull the signals from the headunit. the FRONT LEFT and FRONT RIGHT are going to the component speakers, and the REAR LEFT and REAR RIGHT are going into the subwoofer - but then any balance\fade affect the subwoofer weirdly...

you are saying that if i change it to the SOUND SYSTEMS or DYNAUDIO in the radio module with the VCDS - "Your speaker level output from the radio becomes the low level output" 

what does that mean exactly... ALL the front\rear left and right outputs are low level ouputs - you mean low voltage RCA type outputs? or low frequency outputs?

either way - WHY IS THERE NEVER A DEDICATED SUBWOOFER OUTPUT lol. ill be putting the helix PDSP in there soon - so ill just fix it then - but it still bugs me.




doitor said:


> Change of plans.
> Everything must go.
> 
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...mps-4-channel-mono-hat-mirus.html#post2069955
> ...




what happen?!


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

req said:


> wait - explain the VCDS thing again? right now the settings in the radio module are at default. i would *like* to have a dedicated subwoofer output - but im using a LOC to pull the signals from the headunit. the FRONT LEFT and FRONT RIGHT are going to the component speakers, and the REAR LEFT and REAR RIGHT are going into the subwoofer - but then any balance\fade affect the subwoofer weirdly...
> 
> you are saying that if i change it to the SOUND SYSTEMS or DYNAUDIO in the radio module with the VCDS - "Your speaker level output from the radio becomes the low level output"
> 
> ...


I have the RNS-315 in my 2013 GTI. The Dynaudio setting converts it to low level outputs, but, I don't recall any of the settings doing a dedicated subwoofer output in the head unit itself. My wife's car, a 2013 Jetta TDI, has the Fender audio system, and it too does NOT have a dedicated subwoofer setting when I connect to it with the VCDS cable.

If I keep my GTI AND install an audio system in it, I'm ditching the RNS-315 because I can't stand it. It has the absolute WORST iPod integration I encountered in a vehicle with factory iPod since 2007. It also randomly decides to stop reading my SD card and won't start reading it until I disconnect the battery for 30 seconds. Naturally, the dealership says there is nothing wrong with it.

There is also another setting you have to do where you turn off the speaker sense when connecting to an amplifier. Otherwise, the fader does weird things.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Correct. There is no way to get a sub output from ANY VW HU. All you have is front and rear high level or low level, depending on coding. You NEVER need an LOC and a PS8 and 6to8 will take the high level outputs straight in with nothing but RCA ends on the OEM wiring. The 6to8 worked a little better IMO. 

The monitoring is hit and miss. I always turned it off and have never had a fader issue. 

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

req said:


> what happen?!


 Before I bought the car, I got it checked at a VW dealership and it passed the inspection just fine but Ive been having mechanical problems since day one. Theres not been a week since I bought that the check engine light hasn't come on. And every time it does, I take it to the dealership to check. 
I know its and old car, but I don't want to spend a bunch of time and money into the sound system, just to have the the car at the dealership every week. Because of that, I haven't sold my wifes car that I've been driving around while the gti gets working well enough to be my daily driver.
As much as I love to drive the car, Ill invest in it a couple more months and a couple more $$$$$ to see if it gets better. If not, Ill sell it and buy another car. 


J.


----------



## slowride (Jan 26, 2009)

What codes? I can try to assist if you need. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

itsmyturn said:


> What codes? I can try to assist if you need.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't have a vcds-vagcom.
After the tune up where they changed filters, plugs and oil, the first problem was caused by a vacuum hose that was loose. 
Its been having a rough iddle, so new coils where next and now they are blaming the MAF and throttle body.
Next problem was the N80 evap valve and carbon canister, because the car didn't start after filling it up.
To top it off and because the age of the car, I have to change the belts, tensioners, water pump, cam follower, etc.

J.


----------



## slowride (Jan 26, 2009)

For the rough idle I would send a bore scope down the intake through the intake air temp sensor to look for carbon build up on the valves. Common problem that the new engine in the MKVII should fix. 

Are you changing the cam follower just because? Or is it worn? 

For the N80 causing a no start, I hope the dealer checked the charcoal canister. The charcoal mat can break up and clog the N80 and purge line. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Check for a vacuum leak. Scan it for codes the next time the light cokes on. I'll bet it's a vacuum leak or the pcv valve, if they even have those in Mexico. 

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

itsmyturn said:


> For the rough idle I would send a bore scope down the intake through the intake air temp sensor to look for carbon build up on the valves. Common problem that the new engine in the MKVII should fix.
> 
> Are you changing the cam follower just because? Or is it worn?
> 
> ...


Ill tell the dealership to check for the carbon buildup.
Changing the cam follower because Ive read horror stories and I just got the car a couple of months ago.
The charcoal canister also got change along with the N80. That solved the not starting after fill up problem.

J.


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

quality_sound said:


> Check for a vacuum leak. Scan it for codes the next time the light cokes on. I'll bet it's a vacuum leak or the pcv valve, if they even have those in Mexico.
> 
> Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


The severe vacum leak code was one of the first ones and it turned out to be a loose hose.
Ill also tell the dealership about the pcv. The car was built in Germany for the US market. Its not made in Mexico.

J.


----------



## slowride (Jan 26, 2009)

doitor said:


> Ill also tell the dealership about the pcv. The car was built in Germany for the US market. Its not made in Mexico.
> 
> 
> 
> J.



If it's built for the US than it's a BPY engine code. Those have a warranty extension for the cam follower, intake camshaft, high pressure fuel pump problem. They also have an update for the PCV problem. Shoot me your VIN and mileage and I'll check. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

doitor said:


> The severe vacum leak code was one of the first ones and it turned out to be a loose hose.
> Ill also tell the dealership about the pcv. The car was built in Germany for the US market. Its not made in Mexico.
> 
> J.



I know where they're made. I've had 9. Lol I didn't realize it was a US spec car though and that makes a difference. The Puebla plant does MkVIs but I wasn't sure if they did Mexican-market MkVs as well. Just wanted to make sure we were on the same page. 

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

itsmyturn said:


> For the rough idle I would send a bore scope down the intake through the intake air temp sensor to look for carbon build up on the valves. Common problem that the new engine in the MKVII should fix.
> 
> Are you changing the cam follower just because? Or is it worn?
> 
> ...


Every direct injection car on the planet will have a carbon build up problem. With no fuel washing the back of the valves it's inevitable. 

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## glidn (Apr 21, 2007)

quality_sound said:


> Correct. There is no way to get a sub output from ANY VW HU. All you have is front and rear high level or low level, depending on coding. You NEVER need an LOC and a PS8 and 6to8 will take the high level outputs straight in with nothing but RCA ends on the OEM wiring. The 6to8 worked a little better IMO.
> 
> The monitoring is hit and miss. I always turned it off and have never had a fader issue.
> 
> Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


I have never gotten the monitor disabled via VCDS to actually work.
So if you use an auto sense input it kept triggering the devices.

Does either the PS8 or 6to8 or for a matter of fact the MS-8 have auto sense input for the remote? As I really can't be assed pulling steering column apart to get the power signal from there to allow OEM type integration (power cycle) working.




doitor said:


> The severe vacum leak code was one of the first ones and it turned out to be a loose hose.
> Ill also tell the dealership about the pcv. The car was built in Germany for the US market. Its not made in Mexico.
> 
> J.


If you need more help, I can try and assist via PM.
Fix MK5's almost weekly these days.



quality_sound said:


> Every direct injection car on the planet will have a carbon build up problem. With no fuel washing the back of the valves it's inevitable.
> 
> Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


This man speaks the truth.


----------

